# my flemish grunts or "oinks" everytime she is walking/running somewhere



## farmerchick (Apr 27, 2011)

my flemish giant, who is 5 months old now at 24 pounds makes weird noises. it sounds "nasally" but she does not have pasterella or any infections. she doesn't seem scared or worried and she seems to do it just out pure joy. she will even do this when she binkys. i have 5 other rabbits and i've never had a rabbit that is so vocal. she won't thump when she is mad either, she just makes this really loud "i'm annoyed" groan and hops away flicking her feet. she is not overweight, and gets a good course of pellets, veggies, and unlimited hay. she seems to be a really happy rabbit other wise. the sound sometimes sounds like she is farting. and sometimes when guests are over they think my flemish is passing gas infront of them. LOL!

is loud vocalizing rabbits normal??? or should i be concerned something is wrong with her?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 27, 2011)

First, I love that picture. Our lop mix girl, who is also large does the same thing when I'm passing out treats or vegetables in the morning and at night. Think it's more a happy or excitement thing with her, or maybe a critique about me being old and slow.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 28, 2011)

My Mini lop girl is a vocal bun too. She makes the "oinks" sound when I come home, I think that means she's happy to see me.  Also when she's playful, she usually plays her favourite toy and make those sounds. It worried me a lot at the beginning but some bunnies can be really vocal . Your bunny is so gorgeous and she makes me want to have Flemish too ! Her fur is stunning !


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 28, 2011)

My mini lop is an oink/grunter too. When she's begging to get picked up (picture a toddler in a crib) and I start walking over to her she will make that sound. She also tends to oink to herself as she eats. I think it's her happy sound 

Your bunn is beautiful and looks very happy!


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 29, 2011)

That's a fantastic picture!

I know of many buns who make that grunting sound, and my own makes piggy noises whenever she's eating her veggies. Totally normal.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Apr 29, 2011)

How funny. My flemmish sometimes makes little nasal noises when she is happy too. She does not thump when she is angry either which surprised me a little.


----------



## amdfarm (May 5, 2011)

5 months old and 25 lbs??????????? WoW!! That's unreal. My breeder friend has a 25lb SENIOR doe, but she's obese and on a diet to get her weight down, as she won't settle after being bred due to her weight.

My FG doe only grunts when she's annoyed w/ me.  She thumps when the cats startle her. She's a scardy cat in bunny clothing.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (May 5, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> 5 months old and 25 lbs??????????? WoW!! That's unreal. My breeder friend has a 25lb SENIOR doe, but she's obese and on a diet to get her weight down, as she won't settle after being bred due to her weight.
> 
> My FG doe only grunts when she's annoyed w/ me.  She thumps when the cats startle her. She's a scardy cat in bunny clothing.


I think some of the weights posted on the bored are a bit much. That one is a black which is going to be way smaller then the other colors. And just looking at the rabbit is very short in body like most blacks.

and because of the weight the Flemmies do make a lot of noise. We have to watch picking up Jerome because moving him around in different positions you can hear his breathing change. Just make sure the rabbit isn't obease so that while even just standing there is causing harm.


----------



## farmerchick (May 5, 2011)

my rabbit is not obese... she is very active and very agile...she doesn't look "fat" and is naturally slender looking. i seen both her parents who are naturally extra large rabbits as well, but weren't overweight. i am aware that my new zealand is getting puggy, its just hard to put him on a diet because they live as a trio with my lop..

my vet has measured my flemish, as of a couple weeks ago she is 37.4 inches long nose to tail. my vet has told me my flemish is abnormally big, but not overweight. 

















that picture was from a month and a half ago.


----------

